# [Résolu][migration openrc baselayout]serveur demarre plus

## ibasaw

Hello,

J'ai fais la maj openrc et baselout, suivi le tuto

etc-update

puis reboot

Impossible de redemarre sur mon serveur, pourtant il semble tourne, je peu voir les logs en mode rescue (ovh)

On dirait que c'est un soucis de connection rezo/sshd pourtant sshd est bien configure et dans le rc-update default

Je comprend pas pourquoi il veut plus redemarre

```

default 0

timeout 0

title=Gentoo Linux (2.6.37-hardened-r7)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.37-hardened-r7 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda1

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.37-hardened-r7

title=Gentoo Linux (2.6.36-hardened-r6)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.36-hardened-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda1

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.36-hardened-r6

```

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=k8"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j18"

USE="additions alsa avi ctype curl dbus extras ffmpeg gd headless jpeg jpeg2k json sql webkit

     mencoder mp4box mplayer netboot opengl php sdk sftp simplexml sqlite static-libs symlink

     truetype unicode vfw yamdi zip -X -gtk -kde -gnome -hal -svg -postgres -qt -sdl -qt3support -qt3 -qt4 -arts -gpm"

    

FEATURES="parallel-fetch" #distcc ccache

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

APACHE2_MODULES="${APACHE2_MODULES} auth_basic expires"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-3"

```

```

config_eth0="xxxxx netmask 255.255.255.0"

routes_eth0="default gw xxxxx.254"

```

Merci pour votre aide

CordialementLast edited by ibasaw on Wed May 18, 2011 7:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Salut,

regardes si net.eth0 existe dans /etc/init.d, j'ai du recréer le lien après la même mise à jour.

----------

## ibasaw

ca point vers net.lo

Je viens de voir ca:

```

May 17 21:36:19  /etc/init.d/net.eth1[14242]: ERROR: interface eth1 does not exist

May 17 21:36:19  /etc/init.d/net.eth1[14243]: Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

May 17 21:36:19  /etc/init.d/net.eth1[14190]: ERROR: net.eth1 failed to start

```

----------

## ibasaw

Probleme résolu grace a un ami  :Smile: 

solution: 

suppresion de eth1 dans le runlevel default puis reboot

----------

